# OMG --- It could've been so worse!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, so glad she is ok, you're right it could of been a lot worse.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's scary! Guess Dad will have to keep the man room locked or door shut from now on. : ) You'll already be used to it when you have kids!
My DH said he heard about a dog who chewed on a Glock while family was gone. I guess it wasn't loaded! How scary is that!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

omg........ I'm glad shes okay. puppies are just like babies & kids!! looks like the man room needs a lock already!! 

hugs to daisy!

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hubby needs to keep the man room closed because dogs are just as curious as kids.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad she's o'kay. But if the man room has a door I would definitely be keeping it shut... esp. if there are things like knives and guns in there... but I am super paranoid. I would probably have the door shut and locked (since some dogs can open doors).


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That's so scary - I'm glad she's okay!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

my gosh!!!...that would have scared the hell out of me if it was dulce or barney....am glad shes ok....poor baby,....please give her a hug and kiss from dulce and me...


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The *man *room....I like that.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear she's o.k.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Oh my, that is scary! I'm so glad that she's ok and it was just a small cut. 

If you don't want to keep the door closed, you could put a baby gate across it. We have on our office/craft room to keep the pup away from all the wires and other potentially harmful stuff.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad she is ok! I guess your DH has learned a lesson the hard way, I bet he will keep it locked now.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so glad it all turned out okay and she wasn't hurt badly.


----------



## JessicaS (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG - I would have never thought that you need to 'child-proof' your home for dogs. - I'm glad I've come to this forum to learn about things before making a commitment to a furry friend.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG - I'm glad she's okay! You're right - that could have been so much worse!!
It's amazing, the stuff they'll get into.
It reminds me of something my Alomar did when he was a pup. I had taken him with me to my dad's house one afternoon. We were sitting in the kitchen talking and Alomar had gone off into the living room (I presumed) to lay down somewhere. Well, after a while, I walked in there to check on him and there he was, laying on the floor, chewing the grips on a revolver!! I think my heart actually stopped there for a moment. Thank God he had a reliable 'leave it' by that time and I got it away from him quickly. 
The worst part was, it was loaded. I'd had no idea that my dad had taken to keeping a loaded revolver under a chair in the living room! And he never gave any thought to the pup getting ahold of it.

To this day, he still (jokingly) complains about Alomar ruining his walnut grips. :doh:


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> OMG - I'm glad she's okay! You're right - that could have been so much worse!!
> It's amazing, the stuff they'll get into.
> It reminds me of something my Alomar did when he was a pup. I had taken him with me to my dad's house one afternoon. We were sitting in the kitchen talking and Alomar had gone off into the living room (I presumed) to lay down somewhere. Well, after a while, I walked in there to check on him and there he was, laying on the floor, chewing the grips on a revolver!! I think my heart actually stopped there for a moment. Thank God he had a reliable 'leave it' by that time and I got it away from him quickly.
> The worst part was, it was loaded. I'd had no idea that my dad had taken to keeping a loaded revolver under a chair in the living room! And he never gave any thought to the pup getting ahold of it.
> ...


Wow! That could've been much worse too! I think my husband would've lost it if it was one of his guns! Daisy's paw healed up really nicely, and really acts like nothing happend. We do have the door shut to the man room! It is so very important to keep that stuff away from your pups.


----------

